# Kitchen Faucet Re-do



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've noticed after three or four trips in the past year or so, the kitchen faucet ends up in the sink when we arrive home. The o-ring seems to break and the faucet works itself loose and falls into the sink. I've replaced the o-ring a couple of times; no luck--still does it.

Went over to the trailer today to get ready for the rally tomorrow and the faucet was lying in the sink again! This time, not only was the o-ring broken, the part that screws onto the sink was busted, too. The RV dealer had an extra one sitting around in the shop and he "sold" it to me for 50 cents. Stopped by Lowe's and picked up a packet of #12 o-rings, too.

Randy (Castle Rock Outbackers) suggested a couple years ago to replace the faucet assembly with a "residential" one but I haven't got around to it yet. Looked at them at Lowe's. Man there tried to sell me a set in chrome for about $49. Brushed nickel is about $15 higher, he said.

Anyone else done this?

I'm not a technical wizard at all, so how hard a job would this be?

Planning a trip to Camping World tomorrow or Friday in San Marcos at the rally, and am secretly hoping one of my fellow Texas Outbackers would offer to help me switch them out.









Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

MSWALT -- Did you ever get a new Torque Wrench -- was thinking of you this morning when i was torquing my wheels on the trailer and thought of the thing that you had at the last rally that you had bought for like 3.99 ....









Hey -- leaving in about an hour for the PecanPark OUTBACKER's Rally -- (actually just wanted to get there a day early so no one would critique me backing in) .... rained a little this morning but highs are suppose to be in the mid 70s during the day and low 50's at night .... but no mo' rain .....

Hey you know WalMart may also have a cheap faucet for you to install -- I think that there is a Lowes. HD, and WalMart all within about 5 miles of where we are at --

For those of you coming to the TEXAS Spring Rally -- drive safe -- see ya when you get here....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Funny you should mention that, as I just replaced the bathroom faucet today









Oddly enough, I found a brushed aluminum one at Walmart that matches.

Before-










After-










I hate those original ones, as I can't even get my hands under there to wash them. I was snooping around Walmart plumbing dept. and happened to find that. It was around $40, and fit into the existing holes. It was almost too easy. You don't even need wrenches if you can get your hands on the fittings......they just screw off!!









My next plan is to find a matching faucet for the kitchen. Why I didn't look while I was at Walmart, I'll never know!!









Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Mark,

I pressume that replacing the TT faucets is no more difficult than replacing a house faucet and, I can tell you, that _THAT _ is generally a rather simple operation....pressuming, anyway, that you remember to first turn _off  _ the water flow and that the fittings match. I like the goose-neck one that Steve found....maybe we'll do that BEFORE your faucet gremlins attack New England!!!

Sounds like Ghosty volunteered to help you out this weekend by leading "Faucet 101 - An OB Rally Arts 'n Crafts Project"









*HAVE A GREAT RALLY!!!!*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I have never had that problem Mark.

Steve Faucet looks Great!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great idea Steve! Your new faucet looks like a winner...hmmm, I think a trip to Walmart is in order









Mark,
I'm sure you will have plenty of fellow Outbackers willing to help you...just bring a few extra


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I have never had that problem Mark.
> 
> Steve Faucet  looks Great!


Isn't he the guy who travelled 'round the globe in that really cool Hot Air Balloon a few years ago ????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I have never had that problem Mark.
> 
> Steve Faucet  looks Great!


Isn't he the guy who travelled 'round the globe in that really cool Hot Air Balloon a few years ago ????
[/quote]

Wolfie!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

California Jim changed his recently.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=kitchen+faucet


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ours had leaks, so we replaced it last summer.

That new bathroom faucet does really look great. Have to think about that one.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I re-did mine and am very pleased with the results.

Clicky For Info

From left to right: pump soap - faucet - filtered water (no more Brita)...YAY


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WOW! What the heck were they thinkin' when they installed those electrical outlets in the bathroom! SHeesh!

Nice upgrades...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I re-did mine and am very pleased with the results.
> 
> Clicky For Info
> 
> From left to right: pump soap - faucet - filtered water (no more Brita)...YAY


That is really nice work! Now you have me thinking about doing that, when I never even thought I had an issue there.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep, it's on my list for this Spring.

My faucet is broke exactly like Mark's, but it was because I waited too long to winterize. The "nut" holding the spout on just cracked in half.

I took a quick look at a home improvement store, and there were several models that were extremely light aluminum like the original.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Funny you should mention that, as I just replaced the bathroom faucet today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice before and after pics....


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We removed our kitchen faucet.....found it in sink....broken at ring....cheap.....anyway.....got a nice on from HD, but when I went to install it, the counter had two holes only.....faucet needed 3. Do we drill another hole in there.....I mean this has got to be easy. We did our house kitchen on renovation.....one hole...simple.

David


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You can drill it easy if needed. Just verify the spacing needed and look to see if there is any obstruction below the sink where the new hole will be. Then get the correct size hole saw and drill the new opening.

Good Luck


----------

